# Hi Heres me i look to compete one day (pics)



## Alex Redford

Hi Evryone,

Around 9 months ago i joined a gym just near where i live as a hobby to keep fit and healthy. After the first three months of cheating my self on my exersises by lifting weight which was to heavy for me and not doing the exercise properly. once i sorted this out i started to see much greater gains and the gym became a sort of addiction. its now taking over from the rugby which i was dedicated too. This has become something i want to do and would apreciate as much advise as you lot can offer!

Im 17 and weight 11stone 2lbs recently the bloke who owns the gym im at sorted me out with a high carb diet which is 6 or 7 meals a day 3 of which include a maltodextrine shake of 100grams, im going to put on some pictures of where i was when i started the gym and where i am now, id apreciate constructive criticism which could help me. My main goals im looking for now im on this bulking up diet is to get some increased mass and increased strength.the images bellow will be in the order my body has changed. so from when i started the gym to wher i am now.

Before i joined the gym 1 week before










7 months into training










8 months into training with one months of doing my high carb proper diet.










9 months of training with two months of my high carb bulking diet.










Thanks alot

Alex


----------



## colt24

anychance you can get some better pics up


----------



## leveret

It looks like you have made some decent gains.

The diet sections here are great if you spend some time reading through them you'll be able to come up with a good realistic mass building diet for yourself.

What training regime do you follow? Its worth taking alook at the 5x5 routine, I believe its a sticky posted by big somewhere in the beginners section. Its a very good mass building routine.


----------



## Alex Redford

colt24 said:


> anychance you can get some better pics up


uh oh , im new, are those not working?


----------



## Alex Redford

Liam said:


> It looks like you have made some decent gains.
> 
> The diet sections here are great if you spend some time reading through them you'll be able to come up with a good realistic mass building diet for yourself.
> 
> What training regime do you follow? Its worth taking alook at the 5x5 routine, I believe its a sticky posted by big somewhere in the beginners section. Its a very good mass building routine.


Thanks alot for that mate, ive had a few comments to try the 5x5 training, i am going to have a look into it and try it out , seems like it is the best for the gains im interested in.


----------



## Mars

Great gains alex, just shows these new guys what you can do with a good diet, hard work and dedication.Reps.


----------



## Bulldog88

I agree 5x5 is great for bulking


----------



## Alex Redford

mars1960 said:


> Great gains alex, just shows these new guys what you can do with a good diet, hard work and dedication.Reps.


Thanks for that , much apreciated.


----------



## Guest

nice gains mate, hows the legs?

i started with a similar build as when you started, apart from my shoulders most mass gains were in my quad region


----------



## Alex Redford

Mrdaveyk said:


> nice gains mate, hows the legs?
> 
> i started with a similar build as when you started, apart from my shoulders most mass gains were in my quad region


The legs are not too bad, through playing rugby since i was like 12 there alright, i will get some pics up for you to have a look at, quads and calves are alright just the hamstrings which i am not seeing to much gains with. T0 be honest only the last two - three months ive trained legs properly as i now want to take it seriously. i will also get some pics of my back and lat spread up.


----------



## Alex Redford

Liam said:


> It looks like you have made some decent gains.
> 
> The diet sections here are great if you spend some time reading through them you'll be able to come up with a good realistic mass building diet for yourself.
> 
> What training regime do you follow? Its worth taking alook at the 5x5 routine, I believe its a sticky posted by big somewhere in the beginners section. Its a very good mass building routine.


Recently my training has just been a circuit realy with 4-5 exersises each consist of one warm up set just pound the reps out and then i do the three main sets with the weight which could go from for example incline dumbell press could go from , 27.5 to 32.5 to 35 and the reps would lower slightly as the weight would increase


----------



## EDG301

Well done bud, gud gains. Same situation aswell, started rugby at 11- 16, then started gym and it took over.., have entered 2 bb comps, one wen i was 16, the 2nd in may this year.....no regrets so far. All the best


----------



## Alex Redford

dan ellis said:


> Well done bud, gud gains. Same situation aswell, started rugby at 11- 16, then started gym and it took over.., have entered 2 bb comps, one wen i was 16, the 2nd in may this year.....no regrets so far. All the best


Ah its a tricky one for me as im captain of my team so i have to show some commitment to it for the lads, i went to the nabba north west show at southport this year and i would have loved to be up there with the under 18s giving it a go. would have obviouslt needed to diet down for the show.


----------



## Alex Redford

going to get some sleep now please keep the posts coming as they are all helping me to find out whats going to be best for me in the future

Take it easy all!


----------



## Alex Redford

dan ellis said:


> Well done bud, gud gains. Same situation aswell, started rugby at 11- 16, then started gym and it took over.., have entered 2 bb comps, one wen i was 16, the 2nd in may this year.....no regrets so far. All the best


Dan are there any good sites you can reccomend for me to find some info about competing at a young age? my body is not at all where it would need to be for a show but id be intrested for the future.

Alex


----------



## Kezz

Good going mate, good luck with your bulking and eventually competing


----------



## Alex Redford

Kezz said:


> Good going mate, good luck with your bulking and eventually competing


Thanks mate, the diet is going good, my body is slowly getting used to all the food! and maltodextrine!


----------



## EDG301

Well, first comp was a hit and miss really. Was in better condition back wen i was 16 in 05, ( in avator) than in may this year. I did sacrifice too much muscle tho.

To be honest, this site has all the info u need, plus all the experienced BB on here like Supercell (James Llewellin) and pscarb (paul scarborough) etc. are really helpful on offering advice. In time u will start to know how ur body reacts to different factors, which will allow u to make good judgement calls, however that only comes with experience, and as the saying goes, good judgement comes from experience and experience comes from bad judgement. The only advice i can give u is get up on stage as soon as, because that will be the best way of identifying how ur body reacts, and gives u the chance to eliminate factors that do not work. Also, dont overtrain, more is not better in most cases..... Good luck


----------



## scott134

Hello mate, that's great progress for just nine months.

What type of training have you been doing? How many days a week, etc.?


----------



## Alex Redford

bulkaholic said:


> This site along with some others will give you lots of info. Find out what works for you in terms of diet and training. If your workout is based around the big compound moves you won't go far wrong with training. Diet however is very easy to get wrong and the most underestimated factor in BBing (this very much includes me)
> 
> Get a really good diet going and you will grow like crazy at your age. Don't be afraid to eat then eat some more and then..............you got it eat some more. This said it needs to be quality food that offers something towards your goals. You won't build much muscle on sweets and cakes (I know from experience).
> 
> All that said you look like you are definately getting things right as those results are good. Post up diet in the gaining weight section and just make sure it's the best your diet can be.
> 
> I am no expert on this and still pretty green myself but just advising you based on my many mistakes.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Colin


Ah much apreciated bud, i can see this site helping me alot just need to understand whats what, i will stick a copy of my day to day diet on but you will need to remember that the foods will soemtimes change so i could have cottage cheese instead of tuna with my spud, things like that, thanks mate

Alex


----------



## Alex Redford

dan ellis said:


> Well, first comp was a hit and miss really. Was in better condition back wen i was 16 in 05, ( in avator) than in may this year. I did sacrifice too much muscle tho.
> 
> To be honest, this site has all the info u need, plus all the experienced BB on here like Supercell (James Llewellin) and pscarb (paul scarborough) etc. are really helpful on offering advice. In time u will start to know how ur body reacts to different factors, which will allow u to make good judgement calls, however that only comes with experience, and as the saying goes, good judgement comes from experience and experience comes from bad judgement. The only advice i can give u is get up on stage as soon as, because that will be the best way of identifying how ur body reacts, and gives u the chance to eliminate factors that do not work. Also, dont overtrain, more is not better in most cases..... Good luck


Thanks for that, i think ive made the decision to put some mass on at the min with the diet im doing, therfore looking towards a show isnt in sight, once the size is there i will give dieting down a go, i understand im better off getting some real bulk to shred up rather than just triming up what i have so far.


----------



## Alex Redford

scott134 said:


> Hello mate, that's great progress for just nine months.
> 
> What type of training have you been doing? How many days a week, etc.?


Thanks alot, i train five nights a week after work, i do once body part a day and i fit abs and fore arms in around those

monday: chest-abs

Tuesday: back

wednesday: shoulders - abs

Thursday: i have rugby training and then go to the gym and train legs. i do hammys , calves and quads on the same day.

friday: biceps , triceps , forarms

let me know changes you think could benifit me.

Alex


----------



## EDG301

Rugby training the same day as legs!!?? your either really committed or your rugby training isnt as brutal as mine was,lol. Yeah, good choice with the bulk, i was a fat bastard wen i started so there was no need i suppose,lol. Try and keep it clean, but with ur metabolism id just make sure to get the calories in. U cud compact ur training a bit more for a better recovery period, like pairing bodyparts. Fridays training cant last that long?? 45mins max?? try bi's with shoulders, and tri's with chest or back.


----------



## Alex Redford

dan ellis said:


> Rugby training the same day as legs!!?? your either really committed or your rugby training isnt as brutal as mine was,lol. Yeah, good choice with the bulk, i was a fat bastard wen i started so there was no need i suppose,lol. Try and keep it clean, but with ur metabolism id just make sure to get the calories in. U cud compact ur training a bit more for a better recovery period, like pairing bodyparts. Fridays training cant last that long?? 45mins max?? try bi's with shoulders, and tri's with chest or back.


Yeh legs after rugby training is harsh and i know that my legs will not be getting the attention they could do with, i have to stay commited with me being captain, i seem to be getting all my calories in with the maltodextrine shakes i i have i think there like 350-450 calories per shake,

When i first started training i did two body parts with each other, iot was

chest and tries

back and bi's

shoulders and legs

would slot abs in when i could

i found this one parts a day works better for the lifestyle i have however if doing two together would benifit me more then thats what i would be willing to do.


----------



## Littleluke

Hello matey.

I think if you're looking to compete then you need to give it a couple of years. I started training just after turning 18 and competed at 20 years old. You can gain alot of mass in those 2 years if you get your diet nailed and train bloody hard.

You have already made some good gains buddy, keep at it and stick around the boards.


----------



## Alex Redford

Littleluke said:


> Hello matey.
> 
> I think if you're looking to compete then you need to give it a couple of years. I started training just after turning 18 and competed at 20 years old. You can gain alot of mass in those 2 years if you get your diet nailed and train bloody hard.
> 
> You have already made some good gains buddy, keep at it and stick around the boards.


Cheers mate, yeh i think it would take them couple of years to get my body to wher it would need to be , i would keep this bulking diet going and im going to maybe give this 5x5 a go once im at a good enough size id them diet down to show spec. i think thats how it works!


----------



## EDG301

I still think experience is key tho Luke, plus training can can get stale at times esp if you have such a long term goal (i.e to compete in 2 years). I know my training would suffer and i would soon wonder.....why am i doing this?? then u look back and remember the feeling of getting up onstage....hopefully in the best condition of ur life, (myself not included this year  ) and you start plugging away for the next comp. Definitely build a decent base, but competing at an early age will offer so many benefits, number 1 being able to understand your own body, and 2 is the confidence boost it gives you just to name a few. Find a regional show, get some experience under you belt, then that will determine if bodybuilding is for you or not, and if the sacrifices are worth it.


----------



## Littleluke

I understand what your saying Dan but my personal view is that it would be a waste of time. Dieting will cause him to lose some muscle tissue and without casuing offence, he doesn't have much. 2 years isn't long in bodybuilding.

He has a good base and needs to pack it on before dieting IMO


----------



## Alex Redford

Littleluke said:


> I understand what your saying Dan but my personal view is that it would be a waste of time. Dieting will cause him to lose some muscle tissue and without casuing offence, he doesn't have much. 2 years isn't long in bodybuilding.
> 
> He has a good base and needs to pack it on before dieting IMO


see heres where im stuck, could diet down for a show and be small but i think id rather bulk up to a better size with all the muscle tissue there and then diet down which would put me at a btter size, the downside to this is that im then missing a year or 2 wher ei could have been up on stage givving it a go.


----------



## EDG301

True. Wat are ur plans aside for bodybuilding Alex? Are u at college or do you work? As this could also be a deciding factor of wen to compete, i.e time/ environment, i know im not goin to compete anytime soon this year or early next as uni's temptations will be too much!!!lol


----------



## Baggers

Hi Albo.

Looking good mate. Get good quality carbs down you, dont overtrain, set your sights a year or 2 down the line to compete and to give your growing body time to pack it on and you wont look back. Cutting in will then leave some hard and solid muscles for you to show off.


----------



## Alex Redford

I work as an ICT techy doing an aprentaship, i have flexi time which works out well for me and i have rugby training thursday nights and maches on sunday mornings, the gym in no1 priority now however im going to be at work monday to friday with thursdays at college.


----------



## Alex Redford

Baggers said:


> Hi Albo.
> 
> Looking good mate. Get good quality carbs down you, dont overtrain, set your sights a year or 2 down the line to compete and to give your growing body time to pack it on and you wont look back. Cutting in will then leave some hard and solid muscles for you to show off.


Cheers mate.


----------



## Five-O

Alex Redford said:


> Hi Evryone,
> 
> Around 9 months ago i joined a gym just near where i live as a hobby to keep fit and healthy. After the first three months of cheating my self on my exersises by lifting weight which was to heavy for me and not doing the exercise properly. once i sorted this out i started to see much greater gains and the gym became a sort of addiction. its now taking over from the rugby which i was dedicated too. This has become something i want to do and would apreciate as much advise as you lot can offer!
> 
> Im 17 and weight 11stone 2lbs recently the bloke who owns the gym im at sorted me out with a high carb diet which is 6 or 7 meals a day 3 of which include a maltodextrine shake of 100grams, im going to put on some pictures of where i was when i started the gym and where i am now, id apreciate constructive criticism which could help me. My main goals im looking for now im on this bulking up diet is to get some increased mass and increased strength.the images bellow will be in the order my body has changed. so from when i started the gym to wher i am now.
> 
> Before i joined the gym 1 week before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months into training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 months into training with one months of doing my high carb proper diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 months of training with two months of my high carb bulking diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> Alex


Seems to me your on the right path mate, well done, good dedication at such a young age. :thumbup1:

With regards to pics, and especially if you are intending to compete, it might be better for someone to take some pics with you in poses, that way ppl can judge your entire physique and not from the chest up.

Hence you'll get the "were you born in a wheelchair" posts...lol


----------



## Littleluke

But you're very unlikely to achieve a placing if you diet down soon. So you will be wasting "growing time". How tall are you?


----------



## leveret

Alex Redford said:


> Thanks alot, i train five nights a week after work, i do once body part a day and i fit abs and fore arms in around those
> 
> monday: chest-abs
> 
> Tuesday: back
> 
> wednesday: shoulders - abs
> 
> Thursday: i have rugby training and then go to the gym and train legs. i do hammys , calves and quads on the same day.
> 
> friday: biceps , triceps , forarms
> 
> let me know changes you think could benifit me.
> 
> Alex


You should change to a 5x5 routine hitting the compounds.

train Monday, Wednesday, Thursday (rugby), Friday

Concentrate on compounds ie squats, deadlift, bench, pullups, dips. Pulldowns, OHP (bb or dumbell). There are lots of other exercises that are beneficial too but for the time being you should stay away from isolating movements such as bicep curl / tricep extention as these muscles will be hit hard if you hit your compounds hard!

You should bulk as cleanly as possible. It requires follow a fairly strict diet 7 days a week with occasional cheats but is worth it in the end.


----------



## EDG301

Thats a decision you will have to make by yourself. personally, i have no regrets with competing at an early age, its only 8-12 weeks out of bulking and at the end of the day (does anyone else hate that expression??,lol) if you learn from it and gain knowledge and determination, you may be ahead. i only trained for a year for my 1st comp, and came 2nd against guys who were 19-20. Me and my training partner both entered and i only had it in my mind that if i beat him i was a winner, so that was a bonus. Anyway, he didn't train for bodybuilding after that and i still did.


----------



## Five-O

Greekgoddess said:


> I haven't seen quality protein mentioned yet, only high carbs. Get some good quality protein into you as well as the carbs. Good quality meat and fish and lots of it! Think you have done really well so far, so well done and keep up the good work. Nothing feels as good as posing onstage knowing you look fantastic!


I think that goes without saying, its obvious in fact.


----------



## Alex Redford

Five-O said:


> I think that goes without saying, its obvious in fact.


The protein is already in my diet it comes through chiken breasts which the bloke who owns our gym supplies for me and the whey proitein i take also if i miss a meal i replace it with a pro bar or a shake if i have a shaker bottle on me.


----------



## Alex Redford

Liam said:


> You should change to a 5x5 routine hitting the compounds.
> 
> train Monday, Wednesday, Thursday (rugby), Friday
> 
> Concentrate on compounds ie squats, deadlift, bench, pullups, dips. Pulldowns, OHP (bb or dumbell). There are lots of other exercises that are beneficial too but for the time being you should stay away from isolating movements such as bicep curl / tricep extention as these muscles will be hit hard if you hit your compounds hard!
> 
> You should bulk as cleanly as possible. It requires follow a fairly strict diet 7 days a week with occasional cheats but is worth it in the end.


my diet is realy good and i see a post down there at the bottom, i will get a copy of this up on here and you can tell me what you think, im going to look into the 5x5 method.


----------



## Alex Redford

Littleluke said:


> But you're very unlikely to achieve a placing if you diet down soon. So you will be wasting "growing time". How tall are you?


i will have to get some proper pictures up showing back and legs too just dont take a camera to the gym with me haha will try to remember one time.


----------



## m14rky

looks like u have made good progress since u started what was ur start weight and what u weighing now?


----------



## Alex Redford

m14rky said:


> looks like u have made good progress since u started what was ur start weight and what u weighing now?


i think to start with i was something like 10stone 5lbs and now im at 11 stone 2lbs there it was strange because my body changed however the weight kidn of stayed the same so i lost some puppy fat as i gained some leaner mass i know theres not much there liek.


----------



## Alex Redford

Heres my diet all theres the odd lil cheat in there, and sometimes the odd meal is missed due to work or rugby ,

My Diet, this does vary with the source or Carb or protein:

8:00 - x6 l- glutamine caps

X5 CEE caps

X4 wheatabix or 8oz of oats this with a sprinkle of caramel whey powder.

8.30 - pro shake with 1.5 scoops

10:30 - pro shake with 1 scoop of maltodextrine and 1 scoop of protein.

12.30: - x6 scrambled eggs with 2 yokes

50 grams of macadamia nuts

14.30: - pro shake one scoop of whey, one scoop of maltodextrine.

17:00; - pro bar as a snack or some peanut butter on a slice of bread.

18:00; - train

19:15; - after training, pro shake, x6 l - glutamine caps and x5 CEE caps

21; 00: - 200g chicken breast supplied from bloke who owns the gym I train at.

23; 00; - x6 scrambled eggs with 2 yoke

X2 natural testosterone boosters.


----------



## m14rky

cool i thought u might b abit heavier than 11.2


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Well-done, looking good. Hard to get a real good idea of how you look from those pics though, be interseted to see more from a distance.


----------



## Alex Redford

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Well-done, looking good. Hard to get a real good idea of how you look from those pics though, be interseted to see more from a distance.


cheers mate, yeh im going to have to get someone to take a full body pic , i dont have a big set of abs on show! thats my biggest downside

will get a back shot too.


----------



## Alex Redford

m14rky said:


> cool i thought u might b abit heavier than 11.2


nah just 11.2 mate i think my height is 5.10


----------



## Alex Redford

dan ellis said:


> True. Wat are ur plans aside for bodybuilding Alex? Are u at college or do you work? As this could also be a deciding factor of wen to compete, i.e time/ environment, i know im not goin to compete anytime soon this year or early next as uni's temptations will be too much!!!lol


What is your body weight mate?


----------



## phys sam

So you're eating

8oz oats

4 weetabix

12 eggs 8 just whites

50g macadamia nuts

peanut on 1 slice of bread

200g chicken

looks like a spacemans diet to me?? I'm no expert but that looks like a lot of shakes and bars and not a lot of real food. Maybe the guys with knowledge will chip in here...

Well done on gains though


----------



## Alex Redford

phys sam said:


> So you're eating
> 
> 8oz oats
> 
> 4 weetabix
> 
> 12 eggs 8 just whites
> 
> 50g macadamia nuts
> 
> peanut on 1 slice of bread
> 
> 200g chicken
> 
> looks like a spacemans diet to me?? I'm no expert but that looks like a lot of shakes and bars and not a lot of real food. Maybe the guys with knowledge will chip in here...
> 
> Well done on gains though


yeh thats the diet as it is , i dont have wheatabix and oats i have either 8oz of poridge or the wheatabix, i was having a jacket spud with tunna at lunch time instead of the 6 eggs but i changed it i know i should defo be having the spud over the eggs.


----------



## Alex Redford

Gains said:


> Some good progress there mate. Well done and stick at it :thumbup1:


 thanks buddie , just done my 20 mins cardio haha sweat sweat


----------



## chezzer

Great progress sonny, stick at it


----------



## Alex Redford

chezzer said:


> Great progress sonny, stick at it


cheers bud and welcome to uk-muscle


----------



## 3752

Alex Redford said:


> i went to the nabba north west show at southport this year and i would have loved to be up there with the under 18s giving it a go. would have obviouslt needed to diet down for the show.


i presented trophy's at that show to the Mr Classes the junoir lineup was very good...

even from those pics you can see you have made some really good gains keep it going mate....


----------



## Alex Redford

Pscarb said:


> i presented trophy's at that show to the Mr Classes the junoir lineup was very good...
> 
> even from those pics you can see you have made some really good gains keep it going mate....


thanks alot , i was at the north west show, i have tickets to the universe as the guy whos got me into it is competing you may know him ( David steele ) after all the story i hear from him at the gym just makes want to realy go for it myself thats why ive decided to knuckle down.


----------



## EDG301

Alex Redford said:


> What is your body weight mate?


Sittin at 85kg- round 13.5 stone there abouts. Still with outline of abs......just, so prob 15-18% bodyfat. I definitely noticed increased size/strength from age 17. Keep pushing at it n the gains will follow. BTW, i wudnt worry about that l- glutamine, i only take it wen im cuttin as in a calorie deficit, you'll have plenty of proteins in ur body and a regular supply. the tiniest difference if that is not worth the money IMO


----------



## Alex Redford

dan ellis said:


> Sittin at 85kg- round 13.5 stone there abouts. Still with outline of abs......just, so prob 15-18% bodyfat. I definitely noticed increased size/strength from age 17. Keep pushing at it n the gains will follow. BTW, i wudnt worry about that l- glutamine, i only take it wen im cuttin as in a calorie deficit, you'll have plenty of proteins in ur body and a regular supply. the tiniest difference if that is not worth the money IMO


cheers buddy haha thats 12 less caps a day! haha pritty harsh at 7 in the morning!


----------



## john12

really nice gains there mate, i need to get my diet sorted.

any chance you could let me know what yours was. drop us a pm if you're not to busy.


----------



## Guest

i cant see the photos on this computer but from the above comments they must be quite good..

i do have experience of competing as a junior, and possibly before i was ready/big enough. but in hindsight i am glad i did as i now understand so much more about competing and can apply that when i make a comeback (next year hopefully).... if you really want to compete then just enter a low level show as a tester to see how you get on.

havent heard you mention it but are you natural? if so then even better for young competitors because the judges/audience are not expecting mass monsters.

if you need more details on what to expect on the day and stuff like that then pm me or do a new thread nearer the time. it can be pretty daunting. make sure you attend a few shows before you compete as well


----------



## Alex Redford

john12 said:


> really nice gains there mate, i need to get my diet sorted.
> 
> any chance you could let me know what yours was. drop us a pm if you're not to busy.


if you look through the previouse posts i have made you will see a copy of my diet on there mate, however i understand that i need to try and get some more real food in their.


----------



## Alex Redford

PompyMan said:


> i cant see the photos on this computer but from the above comments they must be quite good..
> 
> i do have experience of competing as a junior, and possibly before i was ready/big enough. but in hindsight i am glad i did as i now understand so much more about competing and can apply that when i make a comeback (next year hopefully).... if you really want to compete then just enter a low level show as a tester to see how you get on.
> 
> havent heard you mention it but are you natural? if so then even better for young competitors because the judges/audience are not expecting mass monsters.
> 
> if you need more details on what to expect on the day and stuff like that then pm me or do a new thread nearer the time. it can be pretty daunting. make sure you attend a few shows before you compete as well


thanks for that mate, i have been to the NABBA north west show, also i have tickets for the universe at southport which should be good! i am natural yeh would like to keep it that way for now as im seeing good changes. if you want me to stick the pics on my facebook or myspace so you can have a look then let me know.


----------



## Guest

nah its alright those sites are banned on this network...

you seem to have adecent attitude so good luck


----------



## miles2345

i never usually respond to these but nice one makes a change to actually see a difference


----------



## Alex Redford

PompyMan said:


> *nah its alright those sites are banned on this network...*
> 
> you seem to have adecent attitude so good luck


ah are you at work or something?

im glad i have got into the diet and training properly at a young age, i am going to do a good few months of putting some bulk on and them could maybe diet down for al ocal show to experience it.


----------



## Alex Redford

miles2345 said:


> i never usually respond to these but nice one makes a change to actually see a difference


cheers bud, realy apreciate comments like this, makes want to realy go for it and stick at it, im going to take a picture every month for a while and see how i get on.


----------



## Guest

Alex Redford said:


> *
> *
> 
> *
> ah are you at work or something? *
> 
> *
> im glad i have got into the diet and training properly at a young age, i am going to do a good few months of putting some bulk on and them could maybe diet down for al ocal show to experience it.*


*
*

*
yes mate i am at work...*

*
*

*
since you are only 17 i know they have just extended the age of juniors in some federations to 23 so that gives you plenty of time to play with.*


----------



## Alex Redford

PompyMan said:


> yes mate i am at work...
> 
> since you are only 17 i know they have just extended the age of juniors in some federations to 23 so that gives you plenty of time to play with.


ah damn right mate if i consider the changes made in 9 months and times that by 3! or 4! haha would be a savage by then however yeh i do understand the growth rate will slow down haha as it already has.


----------



## Guest

i think your growth rate at any age is directly linked to your attitude and you have got the right one... trust me there are loads of young guys coming on here every week talking bs about getting massive.

build a good base with squats bench and deadlifts... get the technique perfect and you will be surprised how much of a difference it makes.

good luck mate wish i could go back to being 17 i would do things different (im 23 now)


----------



## MXD

Awesome progress mate


----------



## Alex Redford

PompyMan said:


> i think your growth rate at any age is directly linked to your attitude and you have got the right one... trust me there are loads of young guys coming on here every week talking bs about getting massive.
> 
> build a good base with squats bench and deadlifts... get the technique perfect and you will be surprised how much of a difference it makes.
> 
> good luck mate wish i could go back to being 17 i would do things different (im 23 now)


cheers fella, yeh recently have been strict on my exercises as i think of it as a waste of energy and time if i cheat , also who am i cheating apart from myself.


----------



## Alex Redford

MXD said:


> Awesome progress mate


thanks mate this thread has totaly changed the effort im going to put in from now on! went for it big time on legs tonight haha im gonna be a sore boy in the mornin!


----------



## Alex Redford

how much cardio should i be doing while doing this diet to put on size? i ahev my rugby thursday nights and thats it at the min... sometimes jump on the stepper when i know i havnt worked hard enough...


----------



## Alex Redford

anybody got an idea of how much cardio i should be doing?


----------



## T_Woody

Your physique looks very good, one that i would like to have. It looks as though it would be very good for rugby too. I also play rugby and bodybuilding does start to take over. Good luck


----------



## Guest

if you are already doing rugby i would suggest no other cardio, but that is me and i am ectomorphic,.... i feel cardio just uses calories that i need.


----------



## EDG301

I agree, no need for cardio as u need all the cals u can get when gaining muscle.


----------



## Alex Redford

dan ellis said:


> I agree, no need for cardio as u need all the cals u can get when gaining muscle.


ah awesome, will have to cut it out have beeen done like 20 mins on the stepper a coupe of nights a week.


----------



## gilly10

what "protein powder"-do you use? what protein powder has given you the best-results/gains-in muscle-building?


----------



## anabolic ant

bro thats a brilliant transformation...you have done really well...thats good progression...keep that up and you'll be ready for competition or whatever you choose physique wise!!!

keep trainign hard,eta well and sleep..and most of all have fun,nice one!!!!


----------



## Alex Redford

anabolic ant said:


> bro thats a brilliant transformation...you have done really well...thats good progression...keep that up and you'll be ready for competition or whatever you choose physique wise!!!
> 
> keep trainign hard,eta well and sleep..and most of all have fun,nice one!!!!


cheers for that post mate realy apreciate it , the last few days i have realy got my head together and been strict on the diet even to the point im takin pre made shakes to college with me! haha i would love to compete eventualy however i have chosen the long way to get there which means im going to continue doing the bulking up and then do the cutting,

cheers Big Back


----------



## Alex Redford

gilly10 said:


> what "protein powder"-do you use? what protein powder has given you the best-results/gains-in muscle-building?


 i use uk-m whey protein however i tend to get the protein from my gaina shakes which are also made by uk-m and they have the maltodextrine and the whey in.


----------



## sonofwacky

hi m8 welcome.... looking good.


----------



## Alex Redford

hi all, i have rugby training on thursday nights which is an hour and a half of realy low intensity cardio , with me trying to bulk up should i do some cardio when im at the gym also to keep my fat percentage down as i dont want to get a gutt on me with all the maltodextrine im taking.


----------

